# Privateer Press reveals the Mountain King, Trollbloods Collossal



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

(click photo for slightly larger version).

Niiice. I really love the look of this actually, especially the jaw/face, and the pose works nicely. I guess we can assume that it can spawn whelps at least.

Also, they're planning to do a massive diorama with them, Trollbloods vs Khador at adepticon, which I can't wait to see more of.

Showing the scale of the thing:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks wicked!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

that guy is wicked awesome! makes me want to some trollbloods!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd hate to be the one who woke him up. Looks like he's been asleep a couple decades at least.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet mother of awesome, Step the fun-bus the fuck up.

I don't play Hordes, but this is on my wish list!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I cant wait for their Orboros colossal now!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely model, this will be added to my Trollbloods wishlist for sure.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

.........sweet glorious mother of fuck, that is beautiful.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Not sure it required it's own thread, but the Diorama from Adepticon, which shows Trollbloods (with the two of the new Mountain king models) ambushing a Khadorian train (with the new Conquest Colossal) looks amazing, wish I could ever see it in person.






I suggest watching at high res or full screen to really take it all in - though I wish there were more high-res shots I could find of it around.


----------

